# Juvenile Rhom Update



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

this is him a few months ago:










him today:










check out the teeth:










this piranha will eat cooked rice like me! 

PS- Jon Rare fish. B)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice. cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love the look of juvi rhoms


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!
He looks a lot better!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks like a mean little dude


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow nice chompers on that killa!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiicE


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

i wonder how long i will be keeping this fish lol i would really love to see it at 12"+









ps- why are his teeth black?


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

how big is it?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Phatboy said:


> i wonder how long i will be keeping this fish lol i would really love to see it at 12"+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to get to 12" over a decade with good care

and he's teeth are black cause u need to brush them


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

he's around 2" right now.

I was bored so took a couple more shots:




























my only other fish, been with me for about 5 years:


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Very nice Rhom


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

sweet rhom :applaud:


----------

